# Some days we just get stuck



## Jazzey (Dec 28, 2008)

Funny Animal Pictures Some days we just get stuck


----------



## Daniel (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't forget the kitties 

Funny Animal Pictures Sock buddieshttp://www.funnyanimalpictures.net/img-socks-to-be-you-guys-845.htm


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 28, 2008)

- too cute!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 28, 2008)

I like them both, I will have to find some funny/cute budgie pics later


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

Great ones Jazzey and Daniel!


----------

